# Aquatics Live 2014



## Gary Nelson (15 Jan 2014)

Sorry to see that this won't be happening again this year


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (15 Jan 2014)

Gary Nelson said:


> Sorry to see that this won't be happening again this year



Nice... Was looking forward to my first visit seens as it was off last year. 

Any reasons?


----------



## Matt Warner (15 Jan 2014)

I guess they were hoping that the previous events would be more popular than what they were. They probably didn't make much if any profit out of the precious shows.


----------



## Edvet (15 Jan 2014)

All the big shows are struggling. Even the huge aquariumshow from Zoo Zajac in Germany finished 2 years ago. I guess things will pick up in 2015/16


----------



## martinmjr62 (15 Jan 2014)

Shame,didn't get to the 2012 show and last years being cancelled, i thought that it might take place this year 

Cheers
Martin


----------



## Lexy (28 May 2014)

Bringing up an old thread, but is Aquatics live definitely not happening this year?


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Jun 2014)

It was lacking on the Marketing department and stuff for the younger audience, the main reasons it failed, other than that it was great to be involved for the two years it ran helping out in the UKAPS stand.

Was tiring but a great laugh and was good to meet loads of people


----------



## OllieNZ (2 Jun 2014)

Was nice to meet you too Paulo. I'm trying to make vivarium this year.


----------

